# MudPro Pics



## GreenRancher

Anybody got any mud pros?


----------



## GreenRancher

Post some pics


----------



## phreebsd




----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

That's a sharp T-cat!


----------



## phreebsd

yeah it is. I'd like to ride one and see what they're all about. 
I don't like the single lever brake though.


----------



## wildchild405

I second that, I like the seperate brake levers.


----------



## Polaris425

Ya'll would get use to it. I liked it. The foot brake will still operate just the rear brakes.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

I rode a Mud Pro a little while back when me and Black ******* and a few other guys went to the new Roosters ride HD Extreme Offroad Park over in Delhi, LA. It rides pretty nicely and has some REALLY low gearing. I rode it in HIGH and thought it was still in low while I was doing water wheelies on it.. lol

That is STILL the only A/C I have EVER been on... That guy rode my Brute and said he felt bad having to get back on that Cat...LMAO


----------



## phreebsd

oh really..?
i thought the thundercat had that unleashed low end power too


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Never been on or even riding with anyone with a T-Cat yet. I bet they do have some awesome power! I would still never trade my Brute V-twin for ANY Cat!


----------



## RDWD

I rode with guy that had a thundercat 1000 over in the sipp a couple weeks ago. Nothing special, he was a smaller guy and it looked like he had a really hard time with it. I also heard he has had a lot of problems with it slinging grease everywhere when he gets up to speed. No idea just my very limited experience with AC.


----------



## Polaris425




----------



## RDWD

I think Im gonna be sick :261:


----------



## hondarecoveryman

There is a 1000cc kit for a brute ...Think its AMR ,like 150hp at the crank Bet that CAT would have its hands full then!!!!


----------



## bruteman

I really like the mud pro that of be the only bike that I would buy


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

That is a BAD AZZ T-Cat! That thing looks sick!!


----------



## harmonsbrute

that first mudpro pic is one of the guys i ride with


----------



## GreenRancher

Lookin good any more?


----------



## bayou_boy_22

That dude is crazy. He must go through some tires and other parts from rolling them.


----------



## Polaris425

yeah, thats Joel, the owner of YASKY in vburg, ms... so he can pretty much get new ones no problem.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I know i cant afford to do that to my cheap Zilla's much less silverbacks. Must be nice.


----------



## sookiesmacker

I thought I was a "Mud Pro" this past weekend.


A busted bead on my grizz. begs to differ though. LOL.


----------



## sandman7655

CANT KEEP UP WITH THE BRUTE LIKE THAT.HEHE:haha:


----------



## RDWD

hsnapkidsanim:


----------



## Masher

It must be nice to have more money than sense.


----------



## harmonsbrute

they just realeased the 1000cc t-cat mud pro.


----------



## Masher

Yep, it's my next bike.


----------



## harmonsbrute

lol ya. 

well one of the 700 mps i rider with blew a hole n the front diff...


----------



## Masher

With what tire?


----------



## harmonsbrute

the msts


----------



## Guest

:261: Not good....


----------



## crash444

http://












09 Mud Pro so far no problems and it does everything I want and more


----------



## Polaris425

crash444 said:


> http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 09 Mud Pro so far no problems and it does everything I want and more


Awesome! :rockn:


----------



## hondarecoveryman

That looks like it was fun :bigok:


----------



## fatcat 650

harmonsbrute said:


> they just realeased the 1000cc t-cat mud pro.


here is my friends new mudpro 1000 he just got it a week ago.





























He had a regular t-cat before the mp 1000 and liked it better for trail riding / His words = '' The long wheel base makes it awkward to turn.''


----------



## walker

i have to say that white sets them off.... i like the way they look but if i was goin to buy 1 i would wait a year or so to let them work all the bugs out....


----------



## fatcat 650

walker said:


> i have to say that white sets them off.... i like the way they look but if i was goin to buy 1 i would wait a year or so to let them work all the bugs out....


The motor and frame have both been out 2+ years The bugs should probably already be worked out /I just love the light weight of my brute compared to A-cats/ popo's .


----------



## JohnWayne

Looking good!! I love these Mudpros...... I rode with one the other day that def threw some mud pies!


----------



## 650Brute

:rockn: They look sure nuff' sharp.


----------



## Masher

I was at the stealership the other day and that Mud Pro 1000 is a fine mo fo. Took everything I had not to snatch it up.


----------



## walker

man of yo stature suprised you didnt pay cash for it fool lol


----------



## Masher

**** you tha man Walker. Let Her Eat!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

them mud pros do look good


----------



## Masher

Yea, wait till you look at one close. Man it's a fine machine for sure. I'm up in the air between a Gade or it.


----------



## phreebsd

i'd chooe mud pro over renegade.
it's just setup and ready to take deep. just throw the turdy ones on it and *cough*
let her RIP!
hah u all expected me to say EAT!


----------



## walker

he said let her rip tator chip..............lol.... and masher how can i be tha man when you tha man.....


----------



## Masher

lol, when I sat on that mud pro in the showroom I got a mean chubby.


----------

